# Britney Spears @ Letterman show



## mike_t_marley (8 Nov. 2006)

*Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32SWgal1SXs


----------



## Geo01 (10 Nov. 2006)

Danke für die geile Britney

sie hat wieder ihre alte Figur erreicht, 

zwischenzeitlich hatte ich es nicht mehr erwartet


----------



## casiquasi (10 Nov. 2006)

hat sie wirklich schon wieder so viel abgenommen? Unglaublich!


----------



## Muli (10 Nov. 2006)

Die Britney steigt bei mir auch wieder bissl im Kurs 
Vielen Dank dafür! :thx:


----------



## pug (25 Nov. 2006)

Wird wieder mit Ihr, hatte sie ja schon abgeschrieben.


----------



## Elfigo (1 Mai 2007)

irgendwie nervt die alte


----------

